# Spielsuche: Simulator, Strategie -> Firma



## eSpox (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche schon seit längerem ein Spiel worin man seine eigene Firma aufbauen bzw. leiten kann?! Sowas inner Art wie z.B. die Reihe "RollerCoaster Tycoon" wo man seinen eigenen Actionpark (wie z.B. Heidepark Soltau, DisneyLand) aufbaut und zu Erfolg verhilft?! Sollte allerdings kein Browsergame sondern ein richtig ausgereiften Spiel sein und nicht 0-100-18!
Ich würde mich über alle Antworten u. Vorschläge sehr freuen! Um so umfassender, komplexer das Spiel desto besser!

Man sollte meinen das es ein solches Spiel doch schon längst geben sollte?


----------



## Daniel S. (23. November 2011)

Anno 2070 wäre eine Überlegung wert. Auch die älteren Teile sind nicht schlecht.
Oder Tropico 3 oder Tropico 4.
Also Anno 2070 würde ich empfelen, das ist sehr umfangreich und komplex.


----------



## Fexzz (24. November 2011)

"Der Industriegigant 2" fand ich immer sehr witzig. Keine Ahnung, obs mittlerweile Win7 tauglich ist, aber kannst dir ja mal ein paar Gameplay Videos dazu ansehen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

Ich schlage mal Open TTD vor.


----------



## flasha (25. November 2011)

eSpox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche schon seit längerem ein Spiel worin man seine eigene Firma aufbauen bzw. leiten kann?! Sowas inner Art wie z.B. die Reihe "RollerCoaster Tycoon" wo man seinen eigenen Actionpark (wie z.B. Heidepark Soltau, DisneyLand) aufbaut und zu Erfolg verhilft?! Sollte allerdings kein Browsergame sondern ein richtig ausgereiften Spiel sein und nicht 0-100-18!
> Ich würde mich über alle Antworten u. Vorschläge sehr freuen! Um so umfassender, komplexer das Spiel desto besser!
> ...


 
Eventuell wäre der Planer was für dich. Leider gab es Anfangs einige "nervige" Sachen. Kann dir leider nicht sagen, ob dies mittlerweile ausgemerzt wurde.

Der Planer 4: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Eftilon (25. November 2011)

Es gab mal früher das "Capitalism" weiss aber nicht ob es weiter entwickelt wird, da konnte mann wirklich ein imperium aufbauen. Sehr komplex sehr gut, habe nächte damit verbracht.

Wie wäre es mit Patrizier 4 ?



eftilon


----------

